# HELP! Aggressive Female Betta wants home in Cherry Barb Tank!



## braykbeat (Jul 10, 2009)

I have a female betta, Butterfinger, who is extremely healthy, but she's also very aggresive. :-? I tried putting another female in my 2 gallon bowl, but she wouldn't stop attacking her. I'm thinking it might be a short finned male. Anyway, I got a bigger tank (10 gal.) and put her in there to begin. I then got 3 rainbow fish and she started attacking them like crazy so I returned her to her fish bowl. The rainbow fish eventually died because they were sick to begin with, a bad batch at the store. Now I have 3 healthy cherry barbs and am planning on getting more. I really want to put her back in the tank because she loved it, but I'm a bit nervous. Any suggestions?

b


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

your betta is not gonna tolerate other tankmates......placing her iwth other fish is just gonna end in more stress or even deaths for the fish, possibly even Butterfinger.........Fish that attack other fish will also suffer from unwanted stress and it can lead to illness or worse......Leave your betta in the 2 gallon and add some kind of tetras to the cherry barb tank and you should have to tanks of happy, healthy fish


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Bettas are solitary fish and do better by themselves. Bettas have different personalities and some tolerate tankmates and some don't. Females shouldn't be put together, unless its in a 10 gallon or larger, with plenty of hiding places and plants and you need at least 4 females to spread out the aggression. And even then, it doesn't always work, as several forum members can tell you.


----------



## braykbeat (Jul 10, 2009)

I actually ended up getting 2 more cherry barbs and 3 zebra danios. I'm thinking of getting butterfinger a 5 gallon tank with a bit of plants. I think she'll enjoy that more than the fake one with the gravel. 

thanks.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your welcome. I'm sure Butterfinger will enjoy her new tank and plants.


----------

